# Đi tìm những kiểu tóc đẹp hot nhất năm 2018



## A113 (30/10/18)

*1. Tóc ngắn uốn xoăn*
Bạn là những cô nàng cá tính - muốn để kiểu tóc ngắn thì đây là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất. Kiểu tóc này có độ ngắn vừa phải, không mạnh mẽ, nổi loạn như tomboy nhưng lại “thừa sức” khiến bạn khác lạ một cách “ngoạn mục”.




​Mang biểu tượng của vẻ đẹp thời trang, đậm chất phong cách trẻ trung, cá tính kiểu tóc ngắn uốn xoăn này đang có thu hút đông đảo các bạn gái hiện nay.

Với kiểu tóc này, bạn sẽ trông hoàn hảo hơn nếu highlight cho mái tóc với những màu có tông sáng như xám khói hay màu hạt dẻ




​Một chút "phá cách" từ kiểu tóc nhuộm màu hạt dẻ hay xám khói ngắn ngang vai khiến bạn thêm sành điệu, cá tính hơn

*2. Tóc xoăn xù mì*
Đây là kiểu tóc xuất hiện từ những năm 80, tuy nhiên cho đến nay thì chúng vẫn chưa hạ nhiệt và đặc biệt trở nên hot khi mùa đông đến. Khi đánh rối còn có thể che đi khuyết điểm gương mặt của những nàng mặt vuông, mặt tròn nữa đấy. Kiểu tóc xoăn tít như sợi mì này bạn có thể thực hiện trên cả tóc ngắn, ngang vai hoặc tóc dài.





Với kiểu tóc này, sẽ làm bạn nổi bật kể cả khi tóc ngắn ...





...ngang vai





... hay cả dài qua lưng​*3. Tóc dài xoăn sóng*
Kiểu tóc này dành riêng cho những cô nàng thích tóc dài yêu thích sự dịu dàng. Đây không phải là một kiểu tóc mới lạ, nhưng vẫn có sức hút riêng khiến ai cũng mê đắm, đặc biệt là các đấng mày râu.




​Tóc dài xoăn sóng nước đẹp tự nhiên phong cách hàn quốc đang là xu hướng thịnh hành hiện nay được các cô nàng hot girl yêu thích lựa chọn cho phong cách của bản thân.

Với những lọn tóc dài được tạo xoăn nhẹ nhàng ôm lấy khuôn mặt giúp các nàng trở nên quyến rũ sành điệu hơn bao giờ hết, hơn nữa kiểu tóc này phù hợp với hầu hết các khuôn mặt khác nhau. Nếu bạn đang muốn tìm một kiểu tóc đẹp làm mới phong cách của bản thân thì ngần ngại gì mà không chọn cho mình kiểu tóc dài xoăn sóng nước hàn quốc này nhỉ.





Yoona của SNSD là một fan của kiểu tóc này.​*4. Tóc ngang vai duỗi cụp*
Tóc ngắn ngang vai dường như không hề xa lạ với phái đẹp và là kiểu tóc được các nàng chọn nhiều nhất. Kiểu tóc này đã giữ độ hot liên tục từ 2 năm đổ lại đây và dường như chưa có dấu hiệu giảm nhiệt.




​Tóc ngang là một lựa chọn tối ưu cho những bạn có khuôn mặt tròn hơi to vì phần tóc ôm cúp dễ dàng che đi phần nào diện tích trên mặt.




​Kiểu tóc ngang vai dù được uốn nhẹ mang lại vẻ ngoài trẻ trung, thời thượng nhưng vô cùng duyên dáng và nữ tính.

*5. Tóc dài suôn thẳng*
Kiểu tóc thẳng mượt mà tự nhiên truyền thống sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những cô nàng yêu mến vẻ đẹp tự nhiên. Đối với các cô nàng có gương mặt tròn, rẽ ngôi giữa hoặc 4-6, 3-7 sẽ giúp gương mặt thêm phần thanh tú hơn.

Với ưu điểm là không phải tạo kiểu, nên có thể giữ cho tóc tránh khỏi những hư tổn do hóa chất và nhiệt. Thứ 2, tóc thẳng không tốn thời gian nhiều của bạn, chỉ cần chải mượt những lọn tóc là có thể sẵn sàng bước ra ngoài rồi.




​Không quá màu mè, không cầu kì nhưng lại thích hợp với hầu hết những phong cách  khác nhau, chính vì lẽ đó đây là kiểu tóc luôn được các mĩ nhân Việt lại yêu thích đến thế.




​Phạm Hương cũng rời bỏ mái tóc xoăn quen thuộc, thay vào đó là mái tóc dài để thẳng tự nhiên.


----------

